# possible exposure to STD



## kimb (Jul 15, 2008)

would you code possible exposure to STD with v01.6


----------



## dmaec (Jul 15, 2008)

how about V01.89 or V01.9?  because you don't really know what the STD exposure was, or do you? (if so what was it?)


----------



## Denise Baird (Jul 15, 2008)

*coding possible exposure to STD*

Try - V15.85 - Exposure to potentially hazaradous body fluids


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 15, 2008)

I think I would use V15.85 also.


----------

